# OEM Plus?!?!? What does it mean...



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

Am I missing something - yes I must be.

Is OEM plus for VW like the "JDM" of Suby's n such?

Seriously - right now I'm guessing you keep it OEM and swap in newer Mk gear?

:screwy:


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

OEM means original equipment manufacturer and is usually used in regards to parts for any brand of vehicle. For example, an OEM steering wheel for a Volkswagen and OEM wheel for a GM vehicle. These would be VW or GM branded parts. Usually used to differentiate the parts from aftermarket parts.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes... the way I understand the term; OEM+ = Making your vehicle better with original equipment.

For example... putting a factory spec VR6 into a mkII is OEM+... all products originally manufactured by VW.

I think some will argue that to be OEM+ you have to be generation specific, but I dont agree...


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

OEM + usually refers to mildly modded but in keeping with factory fit finish. it often does include oem upgrades available in other cars usually from higher model cars and euro only parts. It basically means modded in a way that could have or should have been a factory set up. 


This is a similar idea to JDM, but JDM would seem to be more restrictive as it only includes mods that were/are available in the Japanese Domestic Market. (ie what you would have if you bought the car in japan)


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

Love it - thanks guys....
What I envision for my someday dub is def OEM + then.....


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> OEM + usually refers to mildly modded but in keeping with factory fit finish. it often does include oem upgrades available in other cars usually from higher model cars and euro only parts. It basically means modded in a way that could have or should have been a factory set up.


exactly. like using oem Porsche parts on your vw. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> It basically means modded in a way that could have or should have been a factory set up.


Exactly how I describe it. Something that could conceivably have come from the factory.


----------

